# ND Early Goose Hunting Video



## Crnkb8t (Apr 19, 2013)

Please check out our Early Goose video, I put some time and effort into it. It's only from one morning and isn't the longest, but some feedback would be great!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Not to bad, just my personal OP but I don't care for music with the videos, any of them, I like to hear the geese, guns ect.


----------



## ryckmanm (Sep 7, 2009)

DuckDawg said:


> Wasn't sure if I had MTV on or a hunting video. The music made it suck, the video was good. Would have been nice to hear the hunt, the music had me wanting to cut myself! WTF


Toooooo much man. :eyeroll: it was better than some slow country song.
Good video though and nice band.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Good Video! :thumb: Keep it up, fun to watch others hunts.


----------

